
Musk: Hyperloop Tunnel Is Now a Normal Tunnel – ‘This Is Simple and Just Works’ - ilarum
https://jalopnik.com/elon-musk-says-hyperloop-tunnel-is-now-just-a-normal-1835024474
======
Traster
It seems to me that there were two technical details of TBC. One was "We can
build a tunnel cheaply". That seems as far as I can see to have been entirely
down to digging smaller tunnels- which doesn't seem like innovation to me,
especially since some of the cost saved is by not building the escape tunnels
that traditionally are built for safety not capacity. The second detail was
"These tunnels will be fitted in a way that allows super-efficient
transportation". That seems to have entirely disappeared.

I would really hope to see some evidence of their efficiency of digging
tunnels being legitimately better than traditional methods now. Otherwise
you've got to fear that this all ends in a dozen people dying in a tunnel
because the safety precautions weren't sufficient.

~~~
ComputerGuru
The first benefit was directly as a result of the second. It was the hyperloop
concept that afforded the option of a smaller diameter tunnel; switching to a
more traditional transportation method would mean concessions all around if
you want to still stick to the smaller diameter.

------
powerbroker
This will be a blessing to all, until someone runs out of gas in the tunnel.
Then we will discover a new Musk-created hell.

------
Tiktaalik
> To recap: Musk’s company spent two years developing a very narrow car
> tunnel. To anyone who ever believed Elon Musk’s bullshit: you’ve been had.

TSLA investors take note.

~~~
sunstone
Clearly different tunnel implementations are appropriate for different
situations. If you're going from LA to Las Vegas you'll do it differently than
if you need to go a dozen city blocks.

The practicality of the hyperloop has by now been demonstrated in various
places. What's being demonstrated here is the entrance and exit technologies
that go with the hyperloop.

SpaceX investors take note.

~~~
rohit2412
TBC is not building hyperloop. There is no vaccuum tunnel with maglev/air-
cushion propulsion.

This is just a tunnel. Not even the planned sled from before. A tunnel for
just Teslas.

------
amluto
There is at least one real, operational tunnel with few side exits and
electric car sleds: the Chunnel!

~~~
Someone
The channel tunnel actually are three tunnels: two train tunnels with a
service tunnel in-between. The train tunnels are connected to the service
tunnel at every 375m
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_Tunnel#Tunnelling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_Tunnel#Tunnelling))

So, there are no exits to the surface, but there are ways to get out of each
of the tunnels.

I would guess this kind of construct would make Musk’s design at least 50%
more expensive per kilometer (in Musk’s design, a service tunnel can’t be less
wide than the real ones. You could make a setup where tunnels can serve as
service tunnels when needed, but even than, you need to build all those
connections between the tunnels)

------
chrisfinne
What? An entrepreneur shot for the moon but didn't make it on the first try?

Burn him at the stake for trying.

~~~
abc_lisper
The ass on my armchair deserves everything it was promised(for nothing).

------
anoncake
> This is simple and just works

Who is that guy and what has he done to Elon Musk?

------
anotheryou
what would be the benefit to put a tesla on what's basically also a tesla? and
the autopilot should be able to navigate the known narrow tunnel, no?

~~~
thatannoyingguy
Having the car on a sled means no wear on the tyres. Furthermore the sled is
specifically designed for the rails and acts as a guide for the car, which is
more reliable than having the autopilot cruise through the tunnel with the
danger of the user being able to disable the AP and blick the tunnel. The sled
therefore makes the Tesla some sort of a bumper car without making any damage.

~~~
orasis
If it’s a consumer’s vehicle then the tunnel operator doesn’t care about the
tire wear and tear.

